# HELP!!! Babies being attacked by other males.



## diggum26 (Mar 24, 2011)

I have 2 babies that are being pecked repeatedly by other male pigeons in the pen. They are a little over two weeks old so are to big for the mother to sit on and protect. I cant watch them being hurt anymore but cant just leave them there either. What should I do? I took them out of the pen, how do I care for them now? One of the babies has a bad spot on his wing where hes been pecked so much. What sort of feeding regimen should I do now that I have them away from mom and dad. I only removed them b/c they were being attacked when they would try to eat and at any other time when the parents where away from them. Thanks.


----------



## GEMcC5150 (Oct 24, 2010)

How many birds do you have and do you know which males are doing this? I think if I had space I would pull the male out and let the parents take care of the babies. At two week there on the floor eating? that sounds young.


----------



## diggum26 (Mar 24, 2011)

The babies are on the floor because thats where the parents built their nest, but only eat from the parents. Two other males are the ones pecking them but both have mated and have nest near these two babies. Since the males have eggs they are helping to sit on which should also be hatching in the next few days I dont want to have to remove them. There are 13 birds all together.


----------



## Jaye (Mar 13, 2008)

Separate the nests, then...devise something which allows both nests to be tended to, but disallows the aggressive birds from attacking the babies.

Please do not spend too much time thinking on this...it sound slike you need to act pretty quickly.


----------



## Paragon Loft (Jun 27, 2009)

try building like a small table like about6 inches high and put it next to the babies they will hide under it.


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

Those males see the babies as threats and don't want them near their nests. If you don't do something, they will kill them (or severely scalp them).
Some birds insist on nesting on the floor. When I had this happen, I made partitions with bricks, and secured a board over the top that the babies could hide under.


----------



## diggum26 (Mar 24, 2011)

Thanks a ton for all the great suggestions. I decided to remove the babies after building a partition and the other males would even go into it after the babies. The babies are doing GREAT and have started getting big, they are eating seeds on their own now. Wanting to wait a little while longer before I reintroduce them back into the pen just so they are big enough to defend them selves from the testosterone enduced older males.


----------

